# how good is a 7mm Mag for deer hunting



## flcowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

I am getting a free Remington Vanguard 7mm Mag that has never been shot. I have only shot a 30-30 the last couple years as I am mostly a bow hunter. My question is do you guys think the 7mm is too much gun and does it kick like a mule.

p.s. happy veterans day to those that have served.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it's an excellent gun. I shoot a Winchester 7mm mag. Besides my Muzzle loader it's my only deer gun. I have shot deer from 20 feet to 150 yards. At the range I don't like to shoot more than about 10 shots because it does begin to hurt but for hunting one shot a day will do the job.


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

The 7mm mag is a very effective deer rifle. I know several guys that hunt with it and are very successful. The 7mm mag is a pretty flat shooting caliber (depending on what type of ammo you shoot). As far as recoil is concerned, it really depends on the rifle. Ive only ever shot a Rem 700 synthetic and it has a respectable amount of kick, but nothin thats gonna knock a grown man out of the treestand.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Great gun! 150gr. remington core-lockt & mine only kicks moderately.



TRUST ME, YOU WON'T EVEN FEEL THE KICK WHEN YOU'RE SHOOTING A DEER, so don't let that be any part of the equation...


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

If the 30-30 is adequate for your type of hunting, then a 7 Mag is pretty much overkill for white tails. I have a 7 Mag that my father left me, but I never hunt with it, mostly because in the place that I hunt I almostnever have occasionfor a shot much over 100 yds. If I was going to hunt out west, or hunted over a big field where there might be an opportunity for a 300-400 yd shot, then it is an excellent choice. Very flat shooting and maintains over 1,000 ft lbs of bullet energy out well past 500 yds. Out to 150 yds or so your 30-30 will kill them just as effectively as a 7 Mag.


----------



## flcowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

Yea so I figure I will use my 30-30 when I hunt in the woods and the 7mm for big clearcuts, thank you guys for your input. Now i just need to get over the fealing like im cheating by using a gun and not my bow, but when your spending good money on a lease its nice to fill the cooler


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i LOVE that 7mag. it will probably be my next rifle...been told it is a good all-around north american big game rifle


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *flcowboy (11/11/2009)*I am getting a free Remington Vanguard 7mm Mag that has never been shot. I have only shot a 30-30 the last couple years as I am mostly a bow hunter. My question is do you guys think the 7mm is too much gun and does it kick like a mule.
> 
> p.s. happy veterans day to those that have served.


7mag is a great hunting round. But Remington doesnt make a Vangaurd you sure its not a Weatherby.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Overkill, but if its free what the hell


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

ive been shooting a browning 7mm mag for the past 3 years and love it. its basically a .270 on steroids- flat shooting and plenty of knockdown power. if its a synthetic vangaurd, it'll definitely kick somewhat.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Great gun for Deer hunting,.. I have used this caliber multiple times over the years with no complaints. The recoil is about the same as a 30/06.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive got probably the nicest 7mm Mag you can own.. its a Browning A-bolt, synthetic stock, stainless steel barrel

that damn thing does kick quite a big because i shoot 135 gr Winchester Ballistic Tips.. havent lost a deer yet with these bullets, my longest shot being around 300 yards


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i have 2 of them. it is THE flatest shooting gun. Yes even flatter than a 270 according to winchester web site. I also have a 30-06 but i have a hard time not taking a 7 mag. When comes time to pull the trigger it kicks bout like a 22. cal. Adrenaline is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Tuff A Nuff (Jun 15, 2008)

Guy I hunt with has a 7mag and he loves it. He was shot deer from twenty yards up 200. I think he shoots a 139 grain interbond bullet, which is kind of a small grain for a 7mag but It does freakin work on a whitetail thats for sure. It does kick a little bit but not bad at all as long as you aren't trying to shoot in several times in a row.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/11/2009)*ive got probably the nicest 7mm Mag you can own.. its a Browning A-bolt,


LOL hardly. browning a-bolt is a great weapon but there are much more expensive models (steyr, custom, etc) than browning.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

It is an awesome round! Ihunt witha Browning A bolt 7mm mag...and believe me when I tell ya, I do not have to look for them after I take a shot!! lol As far as the bullets go,I shoot Hornady custom 139grn :usaflag


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

my brother shoots a 7mm. a bolt. he absolutely loves it for deer and i dont blame him. when he shoots, he gets it if he hits what he is shooting at. he reloads a 139 gr. speer sp and he kills everything with it. it will devastate a pig also....


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

> *7mmbrowningman (11/11/2009)*It is an awesome round! Ihunt witha Browning A bolt 7mm mag...and believe me when I tell ya, I do not have to look for them after I take a shot!! lol As far as the bullets go,I shoot Hornady custom 139grn :usaflag




i tried this round. im shooting the bar safari II- it only seemed to like the FP 150gr ballistic tips. however, i had to quit shooting does in the shoulder due to the catastrophic damage it causes. :shedevil


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (11/11/2009)*ive got probably the nicest 7mm Mag you can own.. its a Browning A-bolt,
> ...


I agree, Browning makes a good rifle and I own Brownings but they dont hold water to some of the other guns out there i.e. Thompson, Kimber, hell even a Ruger. Not to mention the customs like Jarrett but then we are talking big money.


----------



## justhunt (Oct 16, 2009)

I hunt with a Browning 7mm (walnut stock) that has the BOSS system. I use the ported one which reduces kick to almost nothing. It is a lot of gun for the smaller deer we have down here but it is true that you don't have to worry about finding them. I shot a six point in Holt a couple of years ago and I was finding fist size chunks of lung in the bushes on my way to him. I could have put my foot into the exit wound. Surprisingly that deer ran about 40 yds before he crashed.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

The BOSS system really helps with recoil, but it will ring your ears out! It is noticeably louder over a non-ported barrel


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I hunted with just about every calibre out there and everywhere from S.TX to Michigan and back and spentthe last few yrswith a BOSS'd Medallion 7mm WSMand it was overkill (too fast) foranything around here and I think the7 mag isabout the best overall round for all of North America. It will takedown anything you canfind. And what Splittine was saying is on, the Vanguard is a Weatherby might want to check that


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

way overkill for florida deer but its free so go for it


----------



## huntandfish07 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have shot a browning 7mm mag for ten years now and I love it. most of the time no tracking required.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

savage 7mm and love it broke nose and scope 3rd shot ever with a rifle lesson learned barrel ported and love it big time 150 winchester silvertip ballistic 3 shots in a quarter at 100 yds longest shot right under 400 yrds double lung and pump station closest 10 ft lol i scared him as much as he scared me worse for the buck though lol good luck and if u want to meet at gun range u can shoot my 7 to see the kick with barrel ported pm me if u want


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Splittine (11/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (11/11/2009)*
> ...


i'll take a weatherby accumark over any of them including some of the customs and i agree if the gun he is talking about is a vanguard it is a weatherby.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Instant Rigamortis. I've never needed a bloodhound since I bought my 7mag a few years ago.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *off route II (11/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (11/11/2009)*
> ...


I agree, the Accumark is one of the finest guns made.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Been shooting a 7mm for many years and love it. 150 grain bullet gives you a tremendous amount of range without much bullet drop.


----------



## s.o.r josh (Mar 18, 2009)

had one for years. I loved it and never had a deer take a step after being shot. They fold up like a lawn chair. The kick is more of a push than say a 270 or 30-06 those two punch more than push (if that makes sense) just keep your eye back from the scope a little and your good. Get up close and personal with the scope and you will be heading to get sewed up at the doc. (2 friends got 2 close and they both got scars to prove it lol) 

I shot 139 grn hornady bullets. not sure if they still make them or not. it was the lightest load you could get without hand loading at the time. (may be different now.) 



shot placement is key. you can ruin meat quick if you hit in the wrong areas


----------

